# Help me find some trails near Lucca, Italy



## mr magu (Jul 20, 2004)

We will be traveling to the area in October 2008. While the wife and her friend do the vineyards, I will be riding whenever possible (I don't drink anymore...).

We will be in Rome also, is there any good riding there? 
I have Googled Mountain Biking in Italy, but really don't know the area well enough to even venture a guess as to where I can ride...
TIA!
Magu


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*I don't know much about the area*

myself, but I did a race in Massa in September and had a great time. I live on the other side of Italy and have had a hard time finding a group to ride with and trails that are really good. Some sections are great but expect a ton of double track and forest road mixed in with some pretty sweet single track. There are a number of Italian sites with gps routes, but as I don't use gps I cannot vouch for how good the routes are.

http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=71

link to some info I cant read, but it may help you. The road riding is friggin awesome over here and I would have to expect with the Alpini mountains being in the area (i hope I have the right name) I would have to expect it would also be good. Good luck and I am sure you will have fun, Ed


----------

